# New to being a weight weenie..is my math correct?



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

So I have 3 components on my bike right now weighting me down:

- CST CZAR tires 300g EACH :HORRIFIED:
- Truvativ AKA stem 100mm 160g (probably low..this is weight of 70mm stem!)
- SMP stratos saddle 250g

Thats 1010g (or maybe higher depending on true weight of aka stem)

I'm replacing with:

- GP4000 S (205g each) ($43/tire at PBK using 10% discont)
- 3T stem 100mm (actual weight 117g) ($63 at PBK)
- Fizik Aliante carbon/k:ium rails 239g ($50 diff in price..lbs swapping out)

so 1010 - 766 = 244g saved or roughly .54lbs! 

Is that right? Am I dropping a half pound of weight just by making these 3 upgrades? At $200ish total out-of-pocket I'm thinking this is a good deal weight-saving-wise.

Is my math wrong anywhere here?


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Weight Weenie rule numero uno:
Get a scale and weight it yourself! Manufacturers lie about weight, like a woman renewing her license at the DMV.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

ha..true. well i like those 4000 tires much better than the cheapo red CSTs that came with it anyway.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

Why change saddles for 11 grams? Unless you just don't like your current saddle.

I love the Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow at 125 grams -3 of them for 3 bikes. Going to cost more though.

Jeff


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

jlwdm said:


> Why change saddles for 11 grams? Unless you just don't like your current saddle.
> 
> I love the Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow at 125 grams -3 of them for 3 bikes. Going to cost more though.
> 
> Jeff


the smp is used/old/ugly yellow and faded/torn.


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Your math is correct, but the weights are not likely right. My Conti 4000S's weighed in at 227 and 235g actual. My SLR (not kit carbonio) weighed 147g (advertised at 135g). Regardless, I like your purchases, and although the saddle you're going with is still a bit of a pig, if it fits well, I'd rather be comfortable than loose an extra 100g or so by choosing something that doesn't.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Yo welcome to the club man! thats 2 Look owners that are obsessed over their bike's weight, lol.

yea you NEED to get rid of that stem and tire-set immediately. My 100 Ritchey WCS (aluminum, matte) stem that i got from ribble weighs 112g on my home scale. The color paint is fading off due to my zip ties on it, but its cool. BTW i also got a similar Ritchey WCS Logic II (40cm) handlebar at the same time and that weighs 248g on my scale.

Tires: I run gp4000s and one of them weighed an unexpected 224g, a little over the 205g manf spec, but not much i can do about that. They are great tires and i've descended at 45mph with them with no problem. 

Saddle - Ironically i'm running the same SMP Stratos Saddle, mine's a 2009 model thats black with silver letters, without stitching. i got it for free. Mine weighs 252g, heavy, but it was surprisingly lighter than my stock Selle Royale Seta saddle which weighed 330g. I also had a Selle Italia SLR that weighed 180g, but that saddle was hard as ****. i'm going to think of that everytime i buy a thinly padded saddle like that again.

give me the rundown of your specs and weights that u have and we'll work on getting you into the 15.x range!

currently i'm at 16lb 6oz on my park hanging scale, but i am hopefully going to drop another half lb with my sram red in the mail bringing it to the 15.x range.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

skyliner buddy!!! good seeing you over here ;-)

you know..i could kick myself for not bringing all the components to the post office around the corner and weighing them individually before i built the bike up. what an idiot.

i'll post the specs..they're in a spreadsheet but i'm going by MSRP weights..like an idiot i should have weighed them all myself first. i can at least take the wheels off after i get the 4000 S on them and get a weight for them including rear cassette.

why in the world didnt i weigh the stuff when i had the chance


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

haha whats done is done, just post your complete bike weight currently and we'll work on future upgrades!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

done! i'll weigh it post upgrade so i'll have a 'current setup' starting point.

(i like where this skyliner dude's heads at)


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't forget lightweight or ultralight tubes. They can save you a lot of weight, and I've never, ever experienced a flat that I think was the result of the tube being too light. Same rate and causes of flats no matter how heavy the tubes.

Anything that punctures the tire will puncture even a "heavy" tube.


----------

